# 38 weeks pregnant and stinking cold



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Feel dreadful  just wondered if I need to tell anyone or shall I just stay in bed till it goes?
Feel sick, sneezy, sore throat and achy so Im sure it is just a cold.
Thanks in advance


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There isn't a lot you can do for a cold in pregnancy, apart from a couple of paracetamol if it's getting really bad.  If you have a cough, try some honey lemon and glycerine to help.  Keep yourself tucked up with some good tv!!!!

Hope you feel better soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

